# Smart trailer for sale



## Robbo28

In view of my wife's long term illness we have,reluctantly, decided to sell our Smart Trailer. I bought it a year ago and have only used it once. 

It is in excellent condition and to buy it new today would cost at least. £1600. Included is a spare wheel, hitch and wheel clamp and tie down straps.

I will advertise it in MHF classified and ebay.

However, if anyone is interested please P.M. me and I will send photos and give dimensions etc. My car is a Smart but presumably it will carry other similar small cars

Robbo28


----------

